# Getting a Bad Smell Out of a Humidor



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Long story short a guy at the B&M today gifted me his old humi so I could give it to a buddy of mine who is just starting down the slope. He said he had it for 10 years, very generous of him. The problem is the inside of the humidor smells very musty and bad. It just has an old wet basement smell to it.

How can I get that smell out??????

Ive had it open all day and it still has the odor.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

BamBam said:


> Long story short a guy at the B&M today gifted me his old humi so I could give it to a buddy of mine who is just starting down the slope. He said he had it for 10 years, very generous of him. The problem is the inside of the humidor smells very musty and bad. It just has an old wet basement smell to it.
> 
> How can I get that smell out??????
> 
> ...


No febreze! Try putting an open box of baking soda in there and close the lid.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Just season it and throw in some sticks that you don't care as much about for a while. The tobacco smell takes over pretty quickly.

My little humidor reeked of burn smell because my dad saved these two half-done cigars in it. I just let it go and added some sticks to it, and now there's no trace of it.


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

A small bowl or charcoal, not briquettes but real charcoal. 
Leave it shut for a couple of days.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Leave it open for day or two. Then try the baking soda thing. Then re-season and kick your buddy in the ass as you send him down the slope :tu


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas will have to do the baking soda or charcoal method. I took out the reference to using febreze. If any of you tell I wrote that in my original post I will deny, deny ,deny.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

BamBam said:


> Thanks fellas will have to do the baking soda or charcoal method. I took out the reference to using febreze. If any of you tell I wrote that in my original post I will deny, deny ,deny.


You cannot hide from the internet.:ss


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Footbag said:


> No febreze! Try putting an open box of baking soda in there and close the lid.


Febreze...who said anything about Febreze....that is a horrible idea


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

If the febreeze... er baking soda doesn't work, you may try running a bit of fine grained sandpaper over the cedar. It'll release that cedary goodness.

D


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I think I'd definately do something to kill the mold/mildew that's present and causing the odor. If nothing else, I'd load a sprayer and saturate it a couple times with alcohol.
It just scares me. The thought of creating the perfect temperature and humidity to grow mold and mildew into a box that's wood is covered and maybe impregnated with spores sounds like it'll make a better mushroom farm than a humidor. 
A thorough cleaning isn't going to harm it, I'm sure. Without it, I'm certain I wouldn't put cigars in it. It's just not worth the chance. And if a cleaning stains the inside, who cares?, ya know?


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

shilala said:


> I think I'd definately do something to kill the mold/mildew that's present and causing the odor. If nothing else, I'd load a sprayer and saturate it a couple times with alcohol.
> It just scares me. The thought of creating the perfect temperature and humidity to grow mold and mildew into a box that's wood is covered and maybe impregnated with spores sounds like it'll make a better mushroom farm than a humidor.
> A thorough cleaning isn't going to harm it, I'm sure. Without it, I'm certain I wouldn't put cigars in it. It's just not worth the chance. And if a cleaning stains the inside, who cares?, ya know?


 :tpd:I think spraying with some alcohol is a great idea. It should kill most of the spores and other nasties.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

shilala said:


> I think I'd definately do something to kill the mold/mildew that's present and causing the odor. If nothing else, I'd load a sprayer and saturate it a couple times with alcohol.
> It just scares me. The thought of creating the perfect temperature and humidity to grow mold and mildew into a box that's wood is covered and maybe impregnated with spores sounds like it'll make a better mushroom farm than a humidor.
> A thorough cleaning isn't going to harm it, I'm sure. Without it, I'm certain I wouldn't put cigars in it. It's just not worth the chance. And if a cleaning stains the inside, who cares?, ya know?


Okay now we're talkin. Now when you say alcohol are you talking rubbing alcohol or a good vodka. Don't laugh I'm serious. I clean my pipes with vodka to kill the germs.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

shilala said:


> I think I'd definately do something to kill the mold/mildew that's present and causing the odor. If nothing else, I'd load a sprayer and saturate it a couple times with alcohol.
> It just scares me. The thought of creating the perfect temperature and humidity to grow mold and mildew into a box that's wood is covered and maybe impregnated with spores sounds like it'll make a better mushroom farm than a humidor.
> A thorough cleaning isn't going to harm it, I'm sure. Without it, I'm certain I wouldn't put cigars in it. It's just not worth the chance. *And if a cleaning stains the inside, who cares*?, ya know?


It already has some stains in it anyways, so, no worries there. :tu


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

Worst comes to worst, you can sand the interior of the humi with fine grit sandpaper until the familiar spanish cedar smell returns.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

BamBam said:


> Okay now we're talkin. Now when you say alcohol are you talking rubbing alcohol or a good vodka. Don't laugh I'm serious. I clean my pipes with vodka to kill the germs.


It's just called Alcohol. Not rubbing alcohol, it has mentholatum in it.
The same kind you use to clean a wound or syringes and so forth.
Someone above suggested you could sand the box out after using the alcohol. Also a good idea. :tu


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Footbag said:


> No febreze! Try putting an open box of baking soda in there and close the lid.


:tpd: Baking soda work miracles. Just remmember to not let it loose inside the humi.


----------

